# ZFS and quotas



## wonslung (May 15, 2009)

hey, does anyone know of a way to fix the problem with the ZFS quotas...they work wonderfull for not letting users use more space than you set for them but as soon as the space is full, the users can't delete stuff to make more space...it's a major pain.


every time the space fills up you get this error:


rm: whatever: Disc quota exceeded

i know you can use /dev/null but that is NOT a solutions....i'm using zfs for FTP and web users so i need for them to be able to delete over ftp


----------



## BuSerD (May 15, 2009)

Which version of fbsd are you using? It is my understanding that this particular had been resolved but if you are on 7.1 or greater i would guess not.


----------



## wonslung (May 15, 2009)

that was my understanding as well, i'm on freebsd 7.2


----------



## wonslung (May 15, 2009)

how long ago was it resolved? is it possible the freebsd 7.2 i installed from the downloaded iso wasn't fixed yet?
i used csup to update /usr/src and built a new kernel (was doing it for altq support)  maybe it'll work now as intended...all the searched i did on google didn't give any freebsd info, just opensolaris.


----------



## BuSerD (May 16, 2009)

I could not find any concrete date but to be honest I did not have enough free time to thoroughly browse the mailing lists. On the other hand maybe it simply has not been resolved to date. This is the type of issue for which I have hesitated making the switch over to ZFS but I must admit things are looking better all the time. I'll continue to monitor this thread and if I happen to come across something useful in the future i'll certainly post again.

Good Luck


----------



## wonslung (May 17, 2009)

thanks....what i've done for now is just increase our user quotas some...i'll just have to keep an eye on them...its' really annoying but all the other benefits of zfs are enough to keep me using it.

also loving freebsd now that i've learned how to use it somewhat.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 1, 2009)

does anyone know if the new zfs 13 solves this problem?
is that what refquota is for?


----------



## miks (Feb 6, 2010)

No, I got this kind of problem also on ZFS v13


----------



## wonslung (Feb 6, 2010)

yah, this is a REALLLLLLY old thread.


----------



## spring_64 (Apr 10, 2017)

*@wonslung*

Can you solve your problem?
I'm on Freebsd 11 and I have the same issue.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Apr 11, 2017)

This thread is 7 years old, I doubt you're having the same problem.

Edit rm so that if your exit code is 1, and the filesystem is ZFS, and quotas are on for that user, to move the file to /dev/null?


----------

